# Costco Chicken Strips



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm just doing my own little research on the Costco Chicken Strips. I bought them for our dogs from about Nov. 2006 until about Dec. 2008. I'm not too sure of the dates. Then I stopped buying them because I realized that the ingredients came from China. It was during that period that Lulu's bat was a little elevated. Now her bat's are normal.
Could it have been that the strips are tainted and effect smaller dogs? Or even bigger ones.
I'm just curious: Do Roxie, Grace, Ricky or Cash eat a lot of those strips? Leslie, how about Shadow? Did she eat them?
This may be really off the wall, but I can't help but wonder.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I will tell you that Roxie's mom ate a ton of Chicken strips during her pregnancy with Roxie~ But there is no way to ever know if that affected Roxie's liver or not~


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxie had never eaten one of these jerky strips prior to be tested, but she has had some since. 

I applaud you for trying to "research" a possible cause to Lulu's elevated BATs. This is how evidence based practices are started.

I am curious whether your other dogs had these chicken strips. Are there other dogs on this forum eating the Costco chicken jerky? How have your dogs been feeling?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I check every food label and if it says made in China, I don't buy it. I don't even buy toys that are made in China because of the lead paint thing. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use to give my dog costco chicken strips as well and stopped for the same reason. he now gets chicken strips from a company called vitality. they are 100% chicken and made in the us, actually they are made in china but they are under high quality control, i spoke with the rep and they seem to be very very safe. my dog loves them, there's a big difference between these and the ones from costco.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I give my dogs freeze dried beef liver treats, or Bailey's Jerky. They will do *anything* for Bailey's Jerky.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I stopped using the Costco strips about a year ago when a lot of dogs were getting sick from Bestros and Waggin Train brand. If you do a search on here, you can probably find some of the old threads on it. I now use a brand called Cluckers. They are made in the USA. I am so disappointed as I just went to their website to get the information to put on here and I saw that they are stopping making them. Looks like I will be getting a dehydrater and trying Bailey's Jerkey soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, you know Cash did not have a liver issue. But I stopped using all procucts from China about a year ago-- Jasper pretty much grew up on Cadet Rabbit Fillets (from China) because he would eat nothing else (sound familiar) When I stopped feeding him the rabbit from china-- His whole mood changed and was much more alive. Now pretty much the only treat they get is the Canz real meat treats and Solid Gold FD tripe (and what ever we choose to give them from our meals--LOL) just FYI--- the NV rabbit medallions are sourced from China as well-- but not the chicken or the beef.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, I was just thinking that they could have caused a bacterial infection, weren't her alts high? Wow, I didn't know about the rabbit!
Cheryl, yes my other dogs did eat the costco chicken strips but I would give them each the same amount and perhaps body weight + age could affect them differently?
Katie, right, we will never know.....
It's interesting though. Since I read every label it's amazing how many product labels proudly claim made in the usa and then somewhere, written very tiny, they say that the actual ingredient if from china.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Carole,

Here is a response from NV that I received about the sourcing of the raw meats.
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=60984&postcount=129

Also, they have started using pork products in the Rabbit raw as shown on their website under news:

What's New in Raw?
*Rabbit Formula Raw Frozen Diet now includes Pork Fat, Liver & Heart*

Nature's Variety would like to make you aware of a recent change in the Rabbit Formula Raw Frozen Diet for dogs and cats. Because we are no longer able to source a sufficient supply of rabbit organs for this raw diet, we researched viable alternatives and have chosen to now use natural pork fat, liver, and heart in place of rabbit liver, lung, and heart. Like all of our Raw Frozen Diets, the new Rabbit Formula is still 95% meat, raw ground bone, and organs. (To read the new ingredient panel, visit the Rabbit Formula Raw Frozen Diet product page.)

We chose pork as a new source of organ ingredients because pork is hypo-allergenic and highly palatable. Also, of all animal-based protein, pork protein is the most digestible and has the most favorable amino acid profile. Our pork ingredients are 100% natural, free of antibiotics and growth hormones, and sourced from USDA inspected facilities.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ryan, thanks for the info. I actually haven't seen the rabbit available where I buy my NV raw. The pork protein sounds good.
Are you still giving Beamer raw?
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, that is a much nicer letter than I got when I asked way back when... Are you feeding Beamer the rabbit medallions? Obviously he is fine. I do like the pork-- pork is full of great enzymes for dogs.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, Beamer is strictly on a raw diet. I switch between all the different meats NV offers. He also gets raw meaty bones of pork and beef. Trying to figure out other meaty bones I can give him to... 

Beamers favorite meats in order of preference are: chicken, rabbit, lamb, venison, beef (I can tell by how nuts he goes while eating..) Also give him chicken necks once in a while..

He also prefers the pork bones over the beef. He goes totally mental over the pork bones!

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing about the pork. I'll get some raw bones today for my two. However, Vinny doesn't hump and I hope following Beamers diet won't make Lulu a humping fool either!!! LMAO ound:
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Carole - I cant promise anything!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I stopped giving my boys the Costco chicken jerky when all the recalls came out about the "made in China" products. They used to get diarrhea now and again - and that seems to have decreased in frequency. So, I am wondering if that was causing them some upset. They would get half of one of the large pieces every other day.

I bought a food dehydrator and now make my own dried chicken breast treats :biggrin1:


----------

